# Tylenol/ibuprophen ??



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I read somewhere not long ago that you could give a children's liquid pain reliever to work - and now that I need it, I can not find it. 

A friend of a friend's goat got attacked by a dog - - - - and did not take it to the vet when it happened. It is bad off I guess. 

I gave them the name of my vet - and said I would find the dosage for medication and let them know.

Anyone - if you remember what type of children's pain reliever and the dosage - PLEASE post it here.

Thanks
Allison


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have no idea. i do know that you should not give tylanol to dogs. i always use banimine


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

baby asprin same dose as for a childs weight. 
Not possitive, but that is what my little brain says.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Asprin is ok, Tylenol and I *think* ibuprofen should NOT be given to animals at all, it liquifies their livers.
Good luck with your friends doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Asprin, use the children's kind 81mg 

If it is a large breed adult they can have adult asprin


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Asprin (Adult), is fine.. It does not have to be the childs. I gave my beloved Liz, 13 twice a day for weeks.
If the goat was attacked. She needs to shave that bite areas to see how bad the wounds really ar, then she needs to use a Betadine/warm water/ and liquid dish soap. Make the mixture a light to med tea color with some suds. Wash the area really well three times a day. He needs to be given some Nutra Drench. Make sure he is eating and drinking. Give Probias if needed, or yogurt.


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. This poor goat has been seen by the vet twice, but unfortunately we don't have a good "goat" vet in the area. The goat was attacked on his head and neck by a dog. The vet sewed the ear back on, but there just isn't enough blood supply intact to get the ear to heal. So we will be removing it on Monday.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry,

I thought that goat had not been to the vet - my bad!

Sorry bout that!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, that's bad. I hope he makes it through all this stress. Alot of goats couldn't. Best wishes to your friend.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry about that. How is the4 goat doing? Make sure you are watching him for stress.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that, prayers for your guy.


----------

